# Demigod Recruitment



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

*Demigod*​
_Long ago in Greek myth, there were tales of heroes with great skills, gifts, and powers, and it was said that these heroes were descendant of the gods themselves. Heracles, Perseus, Theseus, and Achilles, all created legends in their life with the help of their parent god respectfully. However, not all demigods made it through history to present day. Their legends lost in the folds of time, and forgotten finally revealed…_

Right then, now that the beginning is finished let me explain the RP to those of you interested. This RP will be during Ancient Greece and will focus around 6 Demigods and their journeys to become legends. So I will need 6 willing and dedicated players that are capable of doing an update a week at the very least, but I’ll get into that later. Your characters will start out low, and will work together to appease Kings from around that time period, and the Gods themselves, your goal? To be able to walk into Mount Olympus as a immortal. I will play all of the NPCs which is how I will directly turn you onto your missions however the results of said missions and which god(dess) they appease will depends on you 6. Remember you guys need to work together, so all of you choosing Ares as your father and being a bloodlust close combat machine might not fare well against more ranged opponents. Personally I’m going to stay as close to known history as I can, I will use actual events to affect the RP and your characters, and I’ll possibly bring in other more famous demigods (like those listed in the beginning) in for a short period of time, but hopefully not against their own myth. But enough talking, let’s get through the rules!

*1.	As the GM I reserve all rights to change the story
2.	I also reserve right to accept or reject any character I choose
3.	God Modding is not allowed even if you are half-gods! I prefer the three strike system
4.	I will be doing a mix of minor and major updates, for major updates I will do them once a week on Saturdays, but will use minor updates to push us through the week if you guys feel so inclined as to post quickly
5.	I ask for about 5 decent length sentences, I don’t think I should have to tell you how long that is I’m sure everyone has taken a writing course in their life
6.	PLAY NICE! Don’t act like five year olds please
7.	Have fun*

Now for the Character Template

Name: (Straight-forward, try and keep it in theme of the RP)

Age: (We’re going to start off around mid-20s, how old you become depends on how long the RP lasts, who knows maybe you’ll die :grin

Personality: (Right then first things first, tell me what your character is like, he can have some good qualities, but remember that almost every demigod is flawed in multiple ways, list those here. Also remember how your parent god acts as most likely you have a similar personality)

Appearance: (Remember this also will have to do with your god, it wasn’t uncommon for a child of Athena to share her grey eyes)

History: (Remember you guys are lower class, nothing spectacular here. Farmers, Fishers, and the like are what you should aim at, your history should end with you discovering who your real father/mother, but the god(dess) is NOT the one who tells you, try an oracle or wiseman)

Parent God(dess): (Now comes the fun part, choose one god from the Greek Pantheon, as stated above you will share a lot of your personality with this god, and you will gain traits, gifts, and powers from said gods later in the RP.)

Gifts: (leave blank, this will be filled in later on in the RP when you gain them.)

May the Gods grant you your wishes and the best of luck guys thanks for considering this RP!! :biggrin:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Quite interested in this. Is this going to include monsters that appear within greek mythology, aswell as other aspects, or you going for the more 'real' approach. Or to put it in another way, you going down the 'Clash of the Titans' or 'Troy' film approaches, in that one included all aspects including medusa, the kraken, the full pantheon or in Troys case, using the legends but making it 'real'.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sounds pretty good, I will throw a character for a son of posidon or hades later today or tomorrow. 

Also wanted to remind you that I'm waiting for your post in isolation.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sounds like a lot of fun. I am in. I will get a character posted forwith.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

very interesting Rp, i might put a character up in a few days


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Name: Hekos Argo

Age: 22

Personality: Hekos is an angry and violent figure. As the son of the God of War Ares he lives for conflict, always arguing and wanting to fight others. He should be fairly gifted in war, well at least he should be though he has been known to get in a blood lust, several minor incidents have forced him to go to court more than once. 

Appearance: Hekos is the perfect of his father, he is young and athletic. His physical strength and speed are perfect for war, if he finally gets his wish to fight. Hekos has light blond hair and tanned skin. His is well toned and he has red eyes. He is his father son, and as such is very athletic.

History: Hekos was born to a young farming family. While they weren't rich they had all they needed on the land. Plenty of food to last them the winter months. Hekos father, fought in a few minor wars as a levy spearmen, providing his own weapons which Hekos was never allowed to touch. They were handed down through several generations and were more like ornaments, even though his father did his duty. Hekos mother lay with the God Ares while her husband was away, a fairly beautiful women who Ares viciously raped.

Hekos was brought up by both his father and mother, working the land to help the family. Soon he had twin sisters. Hekos loves his sisters more than anything, and kept any possible suitors away from them, many who left with broken bones or bloodied in some way. Most suitors stayed away after the first few, none could best Hekos. Hekos did not want them to lose their virginity and said if anyone could beat him in a fistfight would marry one of them.

His father saw the potential in him, he would one day fight in a war. He had caused a bad reputation for his father, with his constant desire to fight people, regardless of the slight. As such he sent him to the oracle at Delphi where upon he learnt the truth. He was the son of the God of war, and would only be content when he took his place by his fathers side. As such he left Delphi immediately heading straight back to the farm. He convinced his father to send his sisters to a temple of Athena and as such remain pure and untouched. 

Parent God: Ares God of War and Bloodlust

Gifts: (leave blank, this will be filled in later on in the RP when you gain them.)


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Here is my character

Name: Hektor, son of Eirene

Age: 23

Personality: Hektor is the kind of person that everyone loves, but no one wants to be around. He is generous, giving, and kind, but in balance he is akward in conversation, prone to fits of morose self-loathing, and rather socially inept. Due to his inability to fit in Hektor finds that his temper flares easily when provoked and his anger is slow to cool. 

Appearance: Hektor is a rather large individual standing over 6’ tall. He is very broad at the shoulders and heavily muscled from working the fields and forges of his uncles farm. Hektor has shoulder length dark brown hair that frames his face in an unkempt way giving him a slightly wild appearance and a dark brown beard that he keeps close cut. Hektor’s physical appearance is below what one would call average, and for the most part his features don’t warrant a second look with the exception of his jade green eyes that he obviously inherited from his mother. The only thing about Hektor’s appearance that really deserves note is that he bears a birthmark on his left shoulder blade that resembles an anvil. 

History: Hektor was raised in a small fishing village on the Island of Chios. Hektor’s earliest memories were of swimming in the sea, fishing with his uncle Dimitris and cousins, and working the fields of his uncle’s farm. Never having know his father, Hektor always felt a bit out of place with his cousins and extended family and struggled to find a nitch for himself in the society in which he lived. From earlier childhood Hektor showed great aptitude as a black smith and leather worker and spent most of his young life in the sweltering heat of his unlce’s forge away from others in quiet melancholy. Hektor felt angered and betrayed that his father had left when he was but an infant and Hektor’s mother, Eirene, adamantly refused to speak of him. Any questions that Hektor would ask would fall on deaf years. His extended family claimed never to have met the man that sired him, repeatedly telling him that his mother had left her home one night long ago and that when she returned two years later she returned with infant Hektor in tow and refused to speak of the time that she had been gone. 

When Hektor was 23 years of age his uncle died. It was one of the most pivotal moments in Hekotr’s life as he finally came to realize that the man that had raised him, his uncle, had truly been his father, if not by blood but bond. After the funeral Hektor was living as if in a fog and one night several days after his uncle’s burial he found himself sitting on the cliffs, overlooking the sea when his reverie was interrupted by a gravelly voice that asked why he sat and pondered the waves. Hektor looked and saw a man of indiscernible years lugging a small fishing boat up from the beach. Before the Hektor could answer the man cocked his head to the side as if listening to something only he could hear and said, “Be not mournful son of the Forge Master. Your time is coming. The Smith God has forged your fate and molded your life by your experience. More is to come, son of Hephaestus. The strength of your arm and the fire in your blood will soon be needed….” With those words ringing in his head Hektor jolted awake. He found himself still sitting on the cliff as he remembered but the sun had journeyed far across the sky. Of the man there was no sign, but on the beach was his boat, and set of footprints lead off into the distance. Hektor returned home and wondered what the mans strange statement might have meant.

Parent God: Hephaestus

Gifts: 

Let me know if I need to change anything


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

WIP, will finish when I get home.

Name: Tefos

Age: 24

Personality: Tefos is a grim and silent figure, always preferring to keep to his work. He is sombre and shy, but has no animosity towards others. In fact, he wishes very much to get to know other people better but his personal demeanor always seems to scare people off.

Appearance: Tefos is short, but strong, suited for his job. He has short hair clipped close to his head, and a small goattee is kept neat under his chin. His skin is very pale, almost shock white, as he does not work often when the sun is up. He tends to wear all black, but not by his choice; he must do so because of his job. His eyes are a slate grey color that is piercing, and his features are gaunt yet strong.

History: Raised by a small peasant family on the island of Thymros, Tefos was cared for by his poor parents who, though impoverished, sought to please him above all else. His childhood was happy while he was with them, and those first few years were glorious. Tragedy struck at age 11, however, when both of his parents were killed after a cliff collapsed underneath them, plunging them into the sea.

He was taken in by a local gravedigger, a cruel fat man by the name of Lemos. He was raised in the gravedigging profession and, though his teacher was cruel, he enjoyed the job well. With his trusty spade as his guide he grew strong and hale, and developed an almost permeable feeling of respect and solemnity. But it was one fateful night, a mere two weeks ago, when he was burying a local priest when the corpse's eyes flared bright. The cadaver turned to him slowly, eerily, and whispered a single word:

_"Nemesis......................."_

With that, he knew that the mysterious god was his mother. Inside him burned a mysterious feeling, one of hatred and fury, but he was alarmed by the change; this was not typical to him. This lead to a number of new questions. Who were his "parents"? Why now was this revealed? What did it mean for him? He did not know. All he knew is that his life's path was changed forever, as the Fates wove a new string for him.

Parent God: Nemesis, god of vengeance.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Quite interested in this. Is this going to include monsters that appear within greek mythology, aswell as other aspects, or you going for the more 'real' approach. Or to put it in another way, you going down the 'Clash of the Titans' or 'Troy' film approaches, in that one included all aspects including medusa, the kraken, the full pantheon or in Troys case, using the legends but making it 'real'.


Okay first off thank all you guys for the quick responses.

@Angel I'm going to do more of a Clash of the Titans approach where as there will be mythical beasts, but you guys won't be going up against Hydras and Chimeras in the first few, it'll take some time to gain strength enough to do that

@Ramo and Midge, very well done, I accept both of your characters


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Cheers! Looking forward to getting this rolling. In doing some research for my character really started getting into some of the mythos surrounding Hephaestus. I think it is going to be a lot of fun.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I hope I can be a satisfactory GM for you guys


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Finished up my character.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

@Scath I think Thanatos is a daemon equivalent in Greek mythology not really a god. Either way could you pick a god that most people would know such as the 12 Olympians, hell even a few of the more known lesser gods like Pan would be better.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Well, technically he was the son of Nyx and Erebus which makes him a god...

But I'll change it later, sure.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh he's part of the Primordial gods xD

Sorry I don't know as much about them as I do the 12 Olympians and after that


----------



## firstandonly246 (Jan 14, 2011)

Name: Akantha

Age: 22

Personality: Akantha is very honest to the point that she never lied once in her life. She is very boastful but never exaggerates. She is also protective of her companions and enjoys being talked about. She enjoys the sound of lyre so much, that she sometimes loses herself into the music. She loves the feeling of the warmth of the sun but dreads the night. She can be very energetic and giddy at times which has caused her to get in all sorts of trouble.

Appearance: Akantha is small but she can be very intimidating. She has curly golden hair, and when in the sunlight people claim to see her hair glow. She has bright blue eyes, like the color of a clear sky. She is slender but tough and has been known to take down strong men.

History: Akantha she was found on the doorstep of a lighthouse keeper at the city of Oropus, a small seaport town north of Athens. The keeper raised her as if she was her own. He taught her about the gods and goddesses at an early age and tried to incorporate her into becoming an priestess but she refused saying that she wanted to take his place as the keeper when she is ready. He was overjoyed and taught her everything he knew about the lighthouse. He taught her that a lighthouse keeper will never leave his post no matter what. One day while she went to Athens to pick up some equipment the keeper needed, a terrible storm came into Oropus. The winds ripped off the roofs on houses, the waves were destroying the harbour. As dawn came the storm dissipated and things were calming down. But the worst has happened. During the storm, the winds ripped out trees from the ground and some of them smashed in the lighthouse, leaving it a crumbled ruin. The keeper was still inside manning his post. By the time Akantha returned, people were burying the dead and fixing their houses. She ran to the lighthouse and met the ruin. She screamed and cried as hard as she could yelling "NO! GODS NO!" She ran to the ruin throwing rocks away trying to find her father. After 3 days of not stopping, she found his body crumpled near the top of the ruin. Later that day, she made a pyre and set him on top and lit it, letting his ashes soar towards the sun. After that she indoctrinated herself into becoming a priestess. During her training, she had to take care of the oracle of the temple. As soon as she touched her hands on the oracle, the oracle's eyes started to glow brightly and she started shrieking, "YOU! You, daughter of Apollo! You must prepare! You must prepare for your destiny!!" The Oracle feinted after she stopped yelling. Akantha ran out as fast as she could, terrified of the things the Oracle told her. She ran as far as she could, and collapsed in the forest nearby. She woke up, sore and dazed. She noticed that she was inside a house and a man was cooking, stirring his stew. "Where am I?" "You are in my house, I found you in the forest while I was hunting. I can take you back home when you are ready." "I dont have a home, my family is dead." "Well you must have somewhere you can go? The temple perhaps?" "NO! I will never go back there!" "Alright calm down, you can stay here until you decide to leave. My wife should be returning in a few minutes, but Im sure she wouldnt mind another woman around here." She stay there for the next few years, learning about bows and arrows. She became quite good and even bested the hunter in practice at times. One day, she finally left, in search for her destiny. Hoping she will get some answers along the way.

Parent God: Apollo

Gifts:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Name: Vespasian 

Age: 21

Appearance: Vespasian is the very image of a ruler. He is tall, well built with muscle, and has strong but regal facial features. His skin is pale and has a strange greyish tint to it, black hair flowing down to his shoulders and a well-kept black beard lining his face. His eyes are a deep, almost black, blue and seem to be able to see into one's very soul. 

Personality: Vespasian is a quiet individual, choosing to speak when he has something of meaning to say and otherwise staying silent. He is a stern and unyeilding individual, never backing down from his position and as unmovable as Mount Olympus itself, his adamantine personality sometimes making him come off as cruel even though he is a very just and fair individual. Many liken his personality to that of an eternal judge, someone who does not yeild to anyone and can be rather cold, but on the other hand is just and righteous in his rulings and has the ability to be a very caring individual. He is a very good judge of character and when he makes a decision the finality that is in his tone brooks no argument. 

History: Vespasian had been found by a soldier of Troy when he was but a babe crawling on the floor. The soldier had seen the child while atop the city's mighty walls, how had a child that age gotten to be on the outside of the city's wall? The soldier had made his way down and when he finally reached the gate there was the babe now sitting on his side of the wall playing with a stick. How had it gotten on that side? Puzzled the soldier had picked the child up and taken him to the temple in the city for the priests to take care of him.

It was in the temple under the protection of the priests that Vespasian had grown up, learning everything there was to know about life and the gods and the fair city he lived in. The priests had learned early on that the young Vespasian was very wise and often included him when speaking about spiritual issues that certain members of the Trojan populace might have had. Yet while Vespasian did like being included with the priests it had made him feel as if he was judging others and weighing the good things about them against the bad, and this was something that unsettled him every single time. Why were they using him like this? He had so much more to offer than simply being the judge the priests used, so one night he packed his things and left the beautiful city and made his home in a cave not far from it. 

There he hunted on his own during the night and after sleeping would mine the cave for certain metals and rocks he could use during the day. He soon built himself up a small trading outpost in the cave, merchants from the road stopping by his cave to trade food and water for small gold trinkets and jewels. He lived like this for a few years a happy man until one day an old hermit had stopped by and asked if he could stay the night, Vespasian agreed but sensed that something was amiss with the hermit. Nevertheless he let the old man in and shared a meal with him, after which the old man asked if Vespasian was interested in trading with him. Vespasian had laughed asking what the hermit had to offer him but was cut short by a curt finger and fell silent as the old man spoke. He told him of a man, a warrior and ruler, stern and adamantine, yet fair and kind that was misunderstood and feared because of it. He told him about this great ruler and the realm that he ruled and of all the riches that filled it, he spoke about the man's sharp and wise mind and his duty to the world. 

Suddenly the answer to who the man was popped into Vespasian's head, "You speak of Lord Hades hermit do you not?" The hermit had a smile on his face and nodded, "I speak of your father." Vespasian's vision blurred before everything went black. He awoke the next morning to find the fire out and the hermit gone yet everything of his was still there and present. So many questions filled his head, the first was how? How was Hades his father? How come he had never been told this before? So many things left unanswered and unsaid, he cursed the old man for leaving him here.

When the next merchant came by he gave him all his gold and jewels save for black robes, a black toga, and a gold etched belt and a sack of coins and jewels that he would use as money. He set off on the next boat out of Troy and towards Greece to find more answers about his mysterious and misunderstood father, wondering what new horizons laid ahead of him.

God: Hades

Gifts: none at the moment


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

It's impossible for Artemis to have children as she's the Virgin Goddess...

Sorry bro.


----------



## firstandonly246 (Jan 14, 2011)

Well looks looks like its time for some editing then


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

can i join


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Tarvitz210300 said:


> can i join


If I am reading right he has only accepted 3 characters so far and only 5 people have submitted characters overall. in the OP he said he was looking for 6 so I would throw in a character for approval.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

cool 
Name: Aldar

Age: 20

appearance: Aldar is a fair well built man tall and elegant, bright blue hide his treachery and cunning 

Personality: Aldar is a extremely clever man a greek teacher even tutoring him for free so manipulative that people think he he is trustworth but he is most defiantly a kleptomaniac leaving houses bare without a clue to him doing it he is a helpless romance known to be a heartbreak he is very outgoing and is never scared to show his mind sometimes playing his lyre stolen from a rich greek in public 

History: Aldar has no family born in the streets he was left alone when his mother died he was at the age of 6 strangely he flourished he at that age only tended his survival needs but when he matured he learnt of school he soon pulled his most ingenues plot yet at that time he had no idea of the consequences he led a young boy into the forest and became him once he had learnt enough what his school went to reading, writing and basic sums he left 

as he grew older he realised what he had done wrong he had killed so to gain forgiveness he went on a pilgrimage to Delphi there the oracle gave him this message "to your farther thou must follow deep within a nypths hollow" this baffled Aldar and so he returned home he lived in an abandoned house he himself making rumours of a vengeful ghost living there until a holy priest from Mt Kyllene saw him he started muttering to himself then when Adar was sleeping he trapped him in a cage and took him on the way to Mt Kyllene but Aldar soon broke out and lost followed the priest into the temple he needed to sleep and so he found a cave high in the mountains 

that night he had troubled dreams and woke to find a young man leaning over him he emitted a heavenly light he spoke to him "you have a long journey to travel you will become a legend it is as sure as the wind will blow tomorrow" he then disappeared but when Aldar searched he could not find his lyre instead he found a note written on it was 'your are not aloud this you really don't want to anger my brother' since then Aldar has made money in criminal ways and lives in the abandoned house waiting for his journy

parent god: Hermes 

Gifts:


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Fixed my character.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

im pretty excited for this actually. im a huge Greek Myth nerd and i love the thought of playing my own demi-god


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

if i get selected me to :grin:


----------



## firstandonly246 (Jan 14, 2011)

Aye, me as well. Cant wait for this to get going.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

ok Nemesis I know a little more about so thats ok Scath you're in

Black seeing as there is someone born of Apollo another Sun God would make this slightly confusing. Seeing as Apollo outshines (I'm sorry I had to) Helius as the Sun God you need to change your god

As a side note Helius was the sun but he was a god not a titan. His father Hyperion woule be the titan of light/sun

first, you're good

Tarvits, take the part of the priest transforming into Hermes (Who I assume is suppose to be your parent god) and you're good


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

actually Apollo was not the god of the sun, he was the god light, while Helios WAS the titan of the sun. he fought in the titanomachy with atlas and all the others against the olympians but the only reason he lives is because....well Zeus couldnt exactly go off and kill the Sun now could he. ill change it, no worries, just wanted to clear up that Apollo is most certainly not the sun god, he is the god of light, even though it is slight there is a difference between the two.


EDIT: changed my character. parent god is hades now


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> actually Apollo was not the god of the sun, he was the god light, while Helios WAS the titan of the sun. he fought in the titanomachy with atlas and all the others against the olympians but the only reason he lives is because....well Zeus couldnt exactly go off and kill the Sun now could he. ill change it, no worries, just wanted to clear up that Apollo is most certainly not the sun god, he is the god of light, even though it is slight there is a difference between the two.
> 
> 
> EDIT: changed my character. parent god is hades now


Ah it appears you are correct on this one, my apologizes, I was under the assumption that Hyperion was the Titan of the sun but it appears he was of the light. Either way, thank you for cooperating you're in.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

i assume you meant take out so ive edited it


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

thanks I'll start the action tomorrow


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Name: Lekkas 

Age: 21

Personality: Quiet, reclusive, and very cold.

Appearance: Very pale skin and black-colored eyes. Very thin and skeletal.

History: Lekkas was born into the family of a craftmans, his so-called father was little more than a drunkard. His childhood was riddled with his father's constant outlandish ambitions and extremely heavy drinking. Of coarse a man of his caliber was not above child-abuse, exactly opposite, he blamed Lekkas for most of his misfortune claiming the boy did nothing but bring depression down upon him. Lekkas was quick to get out of the house in his teenage years, being anything from a common labourer to a keeper of at the gardens but ultimately all were failed adventures. He inspired terror and dread in everyone he met and has been unable to establish any meaningful relationship with anyone. Even his work-bosses were unable to bring themselves to tell him exactly why they fired him ... unwilling to admit that such a scrawny and dark child could bring such terror and dread down upon them.

This did little to nothing to improve his father's feelings about him and it wasn't long before even more severe beatings came down upon him. On his twenty-first birthday, Lekkas had dragged himself out of his house after a particularly brutal fight with his father. He cried out in pain and agony upon the banks of a local pond and demanded to know why his fate was so. At that moment a passing elderly man stopped in front of him and placed a hand on his hand. Lekkas looked up into his dreadful face, it drawn and leatherly, with nothing but terror radiating from it.

'Lekkas ... rise you worthless fool. Are you not chosen by Deimos? Are you not already bound to his terror and dread? Quit being a foolish simpleton and accept your fait. Should you walk the right path, immortality and redemption await at the end ...'

The elderly man turned around and walked away without another word. Lekkas was utterly stunned and sat there bewildered.

Parent God(dess): Demios (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deimos_(mythology))

Gifts: None at the moment.


I know you've filled your quota, but please consider allowing me if there is a possibility.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

OK Action's up

Sorry Black Guard, I want to start with just a few players at first, but if this starts to work well I wouldn't mind adding in another character down the road


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Ill join to if there is ever room. Just PM me when/if I can join


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Tarvitz put some damn periods in your posts. your entire post is a giant run on sentence, read the rules of the forum dude come on


----------



## firstandonly246 (Jan 14, 2011)

Agreed, we dont mean to be rude or anything. Its just harder for us to find where your sentences begin and end. So if you can and punctuations, that would be most helpful.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

sorry thanks for the tip still new to this forum.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Indeed. We are glad to have you aboard as a player in the RP, but you really need to work on that grammar and punctuation so your train of thought is easier to follow.


----------



## firstandonly246 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hope this doesnt die, I like this a lot and hope this keeps on going.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I apologise as this is why I said that I would update on saturday...as that's really the only day I have enough free time to do so. I'm going to a Doubles Tournament so expect the update this time tomorrow


----------



## firstandonly246 (Jan 14, 2011)

Its fine, you said you can only post on saturdays before so i wasnt expecting an update.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey guys,

Sorry I haven't posted in the Action Thread yet. I've been super slammed lately as I have a major project at work that I'm rushing to get done. With luck I should have a post up by tomorrow.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Glad to hear you are still in.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

It will be very hard for me to post till next Saturday sorry.


----------



## firstandonly246 (Jan 14, 2011)

Well we have like an entire week before he posts again so dont sweat it


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

On second thought...

I'm having doubts on my ability to catch up in this RP. As I stated I'm already busy with a RP of my own, I don't really feel like my character has any personality, and I don't think I'll be able to commit well enough to catch up.

Sorry guys  Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hippy pancake how about we let black guard in


----------



## firstandonly246 (Jan 14, 2011)

I agree with Tarvitz, since Scathiann left we are a man down, and we only just started so he wont need to catch up.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I sent him a PM


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Black Guard replied, he said that he sadly cannot join so I'm going to send Marshal Ragnar a message.

Also due to the fact I had my wisdom teeth yanked today I'm postponing the update to Sunday or Monday


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

No problem mate. Feel better I remember how much that sucked


----------



## firstandonly246 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ugh, I feel sorry for you. Had to get my wisdom teeth pulled last year and it wasnt fun at all. Although, my did diet few a few days consisted of only milkshakes so that was a bonus


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok, here is my character sheet. If anything needs to be changed let me know.

Name: Alexander

Age: 21

Personality: Alexander is a quite and patient man that is slow to anger. He is also very observant of the world around him and has a vey good memory and is extremely cunning. He generally keeps to himself but is naturally friendly to other men, but is awkward around women.

Appearance: Alexander is rather plain looking to others. He his of average height, only standing at 5’ 11” with a wiry athletic build. He has normal looking face that is quickly forgotten and he has shoulder length brown hair and blue eyes. He wears simple leggings and tunic is worn but clean. He does have a birth mark on his lower left side that resembles a shoe with wings.

History: Alexander has what most people would call a sad life story. Alexander was found as a child by an outlaw named Narcissus. Alexander was raised as a thief and was used by Narcissus to steal and rob people. Alexander learned at a very young age all the tricks of thievery and was very good at it. He was also taught the skills of using and dagger to in all ways, whether it is to woodwork, throw and catch small game, and to kill. He was never caught by any soldiers or citizens and sloe quit a bit, but Narcissus would take all the money and use it to buy wine and cheap women. 

When Alexander was 21 he decided that he did not need Narcissus any more and tried to run away, but Narcissus caught him and starting to beat him. Alexander fought back and ended up killing Narcissus with a dagger and took all of the gold and jewels that was left. He set toward Athens to start a life of his own when a group of Narcissus’s friends found him and tried to get revenge. In a small fight Alexander killed 2 of them and wounded 3 more before escaping. Alexander quickly sought sanctuary at Delphi hoping that the thieves chasing him wouldn’t dare to anger the oracle by continuing to hunt for him.

While he was there, Alexander decided to see the oracle and learn what he should do next. The Oracle said, “Welcome, son of Autolycus. What do you seek from me?” This freaked Alexander out and he demanded to know more, and the oracle explained that he was the son of Hermes. The oracle also explained to him that Alexander had inherited all of his skill of thievery because of his father, and explained that the birth mark on his side was the mark of Autolycus. The oracle also presented him a pair of finely crafted pair of sandals and a gold brooch that had the image if Hermes on it and said that he was instructed to give this to a son of Autolycus with that mark. After leaving Delphi Alexander continued his journey to Athens

Parent God(dess): Autolycus

Gifts: (leave blank, this will be filled in later on in the RP when you gain them.)


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

okay but that means two of us are son of Hermes


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

oops, sory Tarvitz. I tried to make sure that I had a different Father god, but i mush have missed that you had hermes. Ill change mine.


----------



## firstandonly246 (Jan 14, 2011)

Autolycus, hmmmm. Don't know that one. Time to study up on him. Isnt he a demigod though?


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

yep he is a demigod son of hermes if fact :grin:


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

So he wont work or is he okay?


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

i think your a demidemigod


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok, ill try to find another one. But can the two of us be sons of hermes or are we all supposed ot have different fathers


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

no idea! lets wait till you get verdict from the GM


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

sorry for double post but when is the update?


----------



## firstandonly246 (Jan 14, 2011)

Well, he had his wisdom teeth pulled so he is probably feeling really shitty, so it might be a bit before he updates.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm sorry to do this to you guys, but I'm ending this RP. I'll try to start it up again later. My grandma died the other day, and we were really close so I have a lot of shit going on in my life and I'm cutting off stuff that isn't as important at the moment. Sadly that would include all RPs I'm related to. If you guys want after this is all over I can start the RP up again, once again I'm deeply sorry and hope you'll forgive me for it.

Sincerely
HP


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

No worries mate. My condolences. I will be hanging around and keep the thread subscription in case you want to pick it back up. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## firstandonly246 (Jan 14, 2011)

You dont have anything to apologize for. Im sure we all understand and we wish you the best. My condolences for your loss. It is a terrible thing to lose someone you care about. My subscription will be stay as well. I have enjoyed your GM style. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------

